# Record Power Scrollsaw Problem



## drillbit (8 Jul 2011)

Just received a Record Power SS16V scrollsaw today. When i went to switch it on, all I get is a brief buzz..and nothing happens. 

First thought was maybe the motor was stalling because there was a locking bolt somewhere - even though the manual doesn't mention anything like that. But I can't find anything looking like one..

Just before I send it back, wanted to check if anyone knows whether the manual is omitting some important information and maybe there is just something I need to do before using?

Otherwise, could just be the motor is shot...


----------



## Dominik Pierog (9 Jul 2011)

Did You try move arms "manualy" ?


----------



## Furtree (11 Jul 2011)

Hmmm, I don't know this machine in person, --as it were, but whatever else ***don't switch it on anymore*** until you've sussed out what's going on here! (or you'll burn yr motor out!)  

The machine may have some 'transport packing' or somesuch in it? If I were you, I'd (very gently, so as not to leave scratches etc on the screws or casing!) remove any side panels, or whatever, and look inside, to see what might be preventing movement, and, (as our friend Decodrew said above) {*after unplugging yr machine first!*} see if you can make the parts / the arm or whatever, that are supposed to move, --move up and down manually.

If all seems fine, then check again, by just a **quick** flick of the ON switch, then quickly turn it off again, straight away...

Did it move this time and not just 'whir' a little?
If so, then try a second or two more of running the machine... and see what happens.

If, after lots of looking, and testing, and scratching of head, you still can't figure out what the problem is, then give Record a call... 
I've called them quite recently (about a prob with another type of new machine) and found them very helpful...

~ Good luck!


----------



## drillbit (11 Jul 2011)

Hi guys thanks for the replies.

I did try moving the arms manually. They are stiff, but they move. Don't seem to be locked in any way.

Other than that,I have looked everywhere possible without unscrewing something which would invalidate the warranty, and I can't see any reason the thing wouldn't work.

So Amazon will be replacing tomorrow. Hopefully the replacement will work! If not, I will be on the phone to Record :roll:


----------

